# New Audi A3 interior revealed



## BobBigMan (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah Lexus do kiss your arse but come resale (in this country at least) they shy away from wanting to give you are decent residual price. Though at the moment few brands or models are holding their money, the fun thing is that 18 months ago SUVs were a bargain both secondhand and new but now due to supply being cut for all manufacturers they are now the place to put your hard earned cash.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

AutoUnion said:


> The 1.8T is gone in the US market and the current revision of the 2.0T has been trouble-free...


That's odd... I've got an extended warranty from Audi of America that clearly shows otherwise. Why is our 2.0T now covered by Audi until 120k miles if the 2.0T is trouble free? Why did owners of 2006-2007 Audis with the 2.0T get this warranty from Audi then? They're just super nice to these buyers?

I get you had a good experience with Audi. JD Power Vehicle Dependability Study for 2010 ranks Audi pretty darn low though: http://www.autoblog.com/2010/03/18/porsche-and-lincoln-climb-to-the-top-of-j-d-power-2010-vehicle/

Here's 2011's VDS. Audi improved from 26th to 19th - not exactly noteworty: http://businesscenter.jdpower.com/news/pressrelease.aspx?ID=2011029


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

BobBigMan said:


> Have you seen the 1 series interior yet, I did whilst collecting my 3 series brochure and I wasn't impressed, it looks good but the feel of the materials used isn't up to the standard I expected and of a level well below that of the 5 series.


I've driven a 2012 116i Sport. Read my review here --> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=581154

The 116i is a £20,000 car. I don't expect it to have as nice an interior as a 5 series or a £40K Audi A3 S-Line.

The seats and steering wheel are as nice as an e90 3 series. The cloth upholstery on the Sport model is first rate. If you get leather seats, it is the same leather as the e90 3 series.

That said, BMW has cheapened the car. Once you get away from primary control and seats, the interior does not have the feel that other current BMWs have. Hard plastics and lower cost materials are everywhere. The glove box was one obvious spot for cost reduction. Debbie said the car reminded her of the old e36/5 318ti.


----------



## fivepointnine (Jul 21, 2011)

what is the price point going to be on the A3 sedan? my wife likes them and they will be showing up about the time we are ready for a new car to replace the Saab


----------

